# Canada Income Tax



## andrew7007 (May 18, 2015)

I will be working in Dubai soon. I have ties in Canada. How do I report my income tax? What is the percentage of tax I will incur. Any ways of minimizing my tax deductions?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi!

I've moved this to the Expat Tax branch... the people there should be able to help you.

Happy Victoria Day - stay safe this 2-4 long weekend!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Figure out what's required to become non-resident as far as Canada's concerned, then you have little or no Canadian tax obligation. 

Being Canadian (rather than American) is extremely useful that way.

The details of becoming non-resident you can dig up here or elsewhere, or consult an accountant who deals with such things.


----------

